# Bald Eagle on a snowy day



## Art Photographers (Feb 21, 2010)

These were my favorites from my trip to Yellowstone this year. My 2nd trip to Yellowstone I managed some amazing luck in sightings and lucky shots. I saw a Bobcat many Wolves from different packs at different distances. Moose, Elk, Antelope, Golden Eagles, Swanson Hawks. Awesome trip!


----------



## stormbind (Feb 21, 2010)

Excellent photos. Did you mess yourself when you took the second one?

Again thanks for sharing.


----------



## EricD (Feb 21, 2010)

Beautiful images!! The snow adds so much to that Eagle shot...nice job!


----------



## jtee (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome series here , Its always a treat to get to shoot at Yellowstone. I also really like the snow with the eagle taking flight really nice shot but all are great .


----------



## srinaldo86 (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome shots! I am SO jealous!


----------

